# المسيحية في اندونيسيا



## fauzi (17 أبريل 2010)

المسيحية في اندونيسيا 

ذكرت تقارير صحفية أن بعض الدول الآسيوية ، وعلى رأسها إندونيسيا ، تشهد حملة ملحوظة من التبشير، أدت إلى تزايد كبير في أعداد المتحولين للمسيحية بحيث بات أفراد هذه الفئة أكثر ظهوراً في الحياة الاجتماعية بالبلاد ، وباشروا أداء طقوسهم الدينية علناً في الدولة التي تعتبر الأكثر سكاناً في العالم الإسلامي ( 220 مليون نسمة )
وأرجع التقرير هذه التغييرات إلى أداء البعثات التبشيرية البروتستانتية والإنجيلية والكاثوليكية التي دفعت خبراء للاعتقاد بأنه مع حلول عام 2050 ، ستكون النسبة الكبرى من المسيحيين في العالم من سكان الدول النامية والفقيرة .
وأضاف التقرير الذي أعدته مجلة “تايم” أن قادة المجتمع المسيحي في إندونيسيا يعتبرون الأرقام الأولية التي تشير إلى أن المسيحيين باتوا يشكلون عشرة في المائة من السكان أدنى بكثير من الواقع ، ويشيرون إلى الكثير من المتحولين إلى المسيحية في إندونيسيا يحاولون إخفاء ذلك لأسباب عدة .

وللدلالة على حجم انتشار المسيحية ، فإن مدينة تيمانغونغ مثلاً لم تكن تحتوي على أي كنيسة عام 1960، بينما تضم اليوم أكثر من 40 كنيسة.
ودفعت هذه التطورات الأوساط الإسلامية إلى “دق ناقوس الخطر،” كما فعلت جمعية “هيئة العلماء” الواسعة النفوذ ، والتي حذرت من انتشار المسيحية ودعت المسلمين إلى “حماية دينهم ، وتسبب ذلك بحملة لإغلاق عشرات الكنائس بدعوى عدم حصولها على تراخيص .
وفيما يتعلق بالأنشطة التبشيرية فأنها تتمثل في عقد ندوات ومؤتمرات تتحدث عن الديانة المسيحية بشكل دائم في المتنزهات والأسواق ، وإقامة  الاحتفالات المسيحية بشكل علني ، حيث إن تلك الأماكن غالبا ما تكون مملوكة لمسيحيين .
وتعد فترة الستينيات والسبعينيات من القرن الماضي أهم فترة تحول فيها ملايين المسلمين إلى المسيحية.
ونقل التقرير تجربة “سيف الحمزة” وهو مسلم أندونيسي اعتنق المسيحية خلال عمله في مناطق شرقي البلاد ، وجرى تعميده عام 2000 ، ويقول إنه بعد عودته إلى مسقط رأسه طردته عائلته ، وهدده شقيقه بحرق منزله ، كما تعرض للضرب من قبل مجموعة دعته إلى وقف الحديث عن تجربته.


----------



## املا (19 أبريل 2010)

الكلام سليم 

ميه بالميه
عديد منهم 
و عائلات اندونيسيه الاهل مسلمين و الاولاد تحولوا للمسيحيه


----------



## tasoni queena (19 أبريل 2010)

شكرا للخبر 

ربنا يزيد ويبارك

ومبروك ليهم على الخلاص​


----------

